# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  NECESITO ESTACAS O ESQUEJES DE LAUREL (Laurus nobilis)

## AnnaisVela

BUENOS DIAS: 
ESTOY INTERESADA EN COMPRAR ESTACAS O ESQUEJES DE LAUREL AROMATICO (Laurus nobilis).FAVOR COMUNICARSE A annaisvela@hotmail.com O POR ESTE MEDIO. 
ATTE.  
ANNAIS VELA C.Temas similares: Cultivo del laurel comestible Venta Estacas Granado esquejes de clavel Senasa modificó requisitos fitosanitarios a estacas y fruta fresca de uva procedente de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de estacas de caña de azúcar de Venezuela

----------

